# Stock damage



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I have an A500 with a fracture/crack in the forestock. Anyone know of a place or person (in the Fargo area) who can fix something like this or do I need to look at finding a new one??


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry man cant help ya out its never happend to anyone of my guns.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Might check with the gunsmith at Gander Mountain...


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Can you post or e-mail a picture of it. I have made and fixed stocks before. You might be able to get by pinning the crack from the inside and not have to refinish or replace it.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

check out midwest gun works on the net. they show forearms in stock on thier wemsite.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the tip on the website...but they dont have any of these in stock. I dont think I can fix this myself. Its a pretty bad crack. Looks like I may have to see a smith for this.


----------



## Orphanedcowboy (Feb 22, 2006)

Art's Gun and Sport Shop

I sent them a 1966 Light 20 that had a crack in the fore arm, they are fixing it as we speak, they only charged me $15, but I did also have them refinish the stock and fore arm. I highly recommend them, top notch.


----------

